# Hi Everyone ! Trying to make a ghost horse



## mfrmboy (Aug 26, 2010)

It's great to join your community ! 
I have a big Halloween party for all my friends and family every year. I haunt the entire house and all five acres. It seems to get bigger every year. This year I want to try and make a ghost horse in my front field Haunted mansion style . So far I have 6 large glass panels a 36" tv and dvd player.
Heres the idea-
Im gonna record my horse at night with the video camera with a light shining only on her then put it on dvd .
Have the tv/dvd player at the back of a box (black) with the front slopeing
to a magnifying screen. 
Im going to place the glass panels out in the field and aim the screen at them.

Does anyone think this will work ?
Do you think I will need a projector ?
Any suggestions are greatly appreciated ! 

Thank You ! Jerry


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

No idea but it sounds cool!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a prop that sounds very similar to what you are making, but on a much smaller scale. I bought it from hauntedprops.com and it is dvd that shows and image of a "ghoul" which is basically a guys in a mask that has been filmed in a blueish colored light and you project it in front of a tombstone. You set it up with the "girl to gorilla" trick using glass and light, which is what it sounds like you are planning. It looks like this ghost is coming out of a grave and is quite a hit in my yard at Halloween. As long as you get your angles right I think it should work. Just make sure you have enough light when you video your horse. It is going to look transparent when the image is reflected on the glass. That is such a great idea. Any plans for a headless horseman with a flaming pumpkin?


----------



## mfrmboy (Aug 26, 2010)

I plan on putting powder on the horse and some florscent paint with black lights. I plan on filming the horse with light on her then fade it down to black light then slowly back up and then back down. I really hope this works out.

As far as the headless horseman idea goes I guess I could dress up a buddy and put him on her back. might work. Only problem would be horseman dressed in black.
Jerry


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Sounds really cool! Can't wait till you post some results.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum!! Good luck with your project!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like an interesting idea, good luck with it!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Good idea ya got there. Sorry I can't help you with it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. IT sounds cool, you need to place the prop question part of your hello in a separate thread in the general prop discussion section. You'll get a lot more answers there.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

